# قاموس الصحة والسلامة المهنية - Safety Dectionary



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 أبريل 2011)

طرح أحد الأخوة في موضوع سابق فكرة انشاء قاموس للصحة والسلامة المهنية
وقد أخذت هذه الفكرة على محمل الجد وبدأت العمل بها.
وجمعت بعض المصطلحات ونظمتها وأضفت عليها
وأوردها لكم ضمن الملف الملحق.
وسنتابع تحديث الملف باستمرار, كما أنه يمكن للأخوة إضافة مصطلحات أخرى, وسأقوم بضمها للملف الأساسي:

تاريخ الملف الأساسي : 23-04-2011

تاريخ آخـــر تـحــديــث: 23-04-2011


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 أبريل 2011)

أرجو من الأخوة
ادراج مفردات أخرى ليصبح لدينا قاموس متكامل
مع تحياتي


----------



## safety113 (2 مايو 2011)

فاجأتنا بسرعة نشر القاموس
ربما سأزيد عليه الكثير
اتمنى ان تصل الى الصيغة النهائية ليكون مرجعا هاما بعالم السلامة
ودمت


----------



## liwa_boss (2 مايو 2011)

_جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم_


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخي أحمد
لكن هذا الموضوع مطروح منذ زمن
ولكن انتظرت أن يبادر أحد الأخوة بالبداية ولنقوم بالمتابعة (حيث دائماً أحاول أن تكون المواضيع مطروحة من قبل الأخوة حتى نزيد مساهماتهم وأن لا تكون معظم المواضيع باسمنا ليكون هناك تفاعل دائم)
ولكن عندما لم يقم أحد بذلك بادرت به
مع انتظاري لزياداتك فأنت مرجع هام بالنسبة لنا


----------



## mmeto152000 (3 مايو 2011)

1.	ما اجمل ان يكون الانسان شمسا بين الناس

ما أجمل أن يكون الإنسان شمسا ً بين الناس 
لا تتأمل الوجوه السوداء
والقلوب الحقودة
والزهور الذابلة
لأنك ستشعر باليأس بل بالحزن والكئابة
إلتفت يمينا ًستجد وجوه بيضاء مشرقة
تبتسم لك
وقلوب طاهرة
كما عرفنا إنه في الدنيا أجناسٌ مختلفة
ألوان غريبة
حاول أن تتذوق كل شعور يصادفك
حلو كان أم مر
حتى تعرف في مستقبلك
مامعنى هذا اللون
وما معنى هذا المذاق
تحمل الأشواك التي قد تدوسها في يوم من الأيام
ربما يكون بلاء من ربك
فلا تيأس
فكلما أحب الله عبدا ً إبتلاه
لا تحزن كثيرا ً
فكم منا من عاش نصف عمره حزنا ً ويأسا ً
لسبب ما
فراق خساره ضياع الأحلام
ها هو الآن لا شيء
يستكين في غرفةٌ كئيبة
لا يرضى بشيء
هل تعرف الناس عنه ؟
من هو ذلك لانعلم
فهل إستفاد شيئاً
بكل تأكيد لا
ما أجمل أن يكون الإنسان شمسا ً بين الناس
يلتمسون منه دفئهم
ويشتاقون له كل ما غاب
ما أجمل أن يكون الشخص زهرة
يسارعون الناس إليه كي تحضنه أياديهم
وما أجمل أن يكون الشخص كتاب
يتمنى كل قارئ يجلس بجانبه
كي يقرأ من كلامه قليلا ً
وأن يعتبر من حروفه كثيرا


----------



## رائد حيران (9 مايو 2011)

شكــــــــرا لك على هـــــــذا القامـــــــــــوس الرائــــــــع


----------



## علي البغدادي (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي 
عمل مميز وننتظر المزيد


----------



## walidchi (13 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ولو امكن ايضا بعض التقارير مثل تقرير حوادث ........الخ


----------



## sayed abdelrazek (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا" على المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسن عبد (16 يوليو 2011)

مبادرة طيبة جداً ومفيدة جداً ونحن ندرس الترجمة المقترحة بتمعن نشكر القائمين على هذا الجهد المبارك.
الجمعية العراقية للصحة والسلامة المهنية.
بريد الجمعية isohsq.yahoo.com
موقع الجمعية www.isohs.com


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mo7a131 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*الف الف شكر*

الف شكر علي الجهد المقدر


----------



## agharieb (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكــــــــرا لك و بارك الله فيك مجهود الرائع


----------



## aljabal (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك والقاموس شي رائع


----------



## مهندسة اماراتية (9 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## د. مجدي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا" على المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

​*جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## BASH MOHNDS (10 أكتوبر 2011)

تم التصويت : مفيد جدا ً 

وشكراآآآ


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## ooassemoo (27 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع ...


----------



## hassan-zzz (17 نوفمبر 2011)

والله منتدى اكثر من رائع تسلموا على الجهود المميز


----------



## zaki_HSE_dz (23 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمود محمد حفني (2 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي هذا القاموس الرائع


----------



## Drkhalidmabrok (8 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## أمير زيد (8 فبراير 2012)

مفيد جدا ... جهد رائع


----------



## شبكشي (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## elzaeemone (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Tripoli.Ranger (10 فبراير 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## كتكوت حباب (3 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجيب اوحباب (10 نوفمبر 2012)

شكــــــــرا لك على هـــــــذا القامـــــــــــوس الرائــــــــع


----------



## moatez (2 يناير 2013)

الشكر كل الشكر على هالمجهود المتميز
عاشت الايادى وسلمت الانامل
على ما قدمت وننتظر الجديد والمزيد
شكرا على هالموضوع الرائع.
​


----------



## جاسم محمد جابر (21 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز المهندس غسان خليل وأشكرك جزيلاً على هذه الجهود


----------



## م.الجاحظ (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير و بارك لك


----------



## safa aldin (15 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## عمر طلعت (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااااا


----------



## حسام علي الخالدي (26 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز لدي سؤال يرجى اجابته بخصوص نتائج نيبوش فقد ظهرت لي بعد اجتياز الامتحان igc وكانت اجابتي جيدة جدا وبشهاده المحاظر الذي اطلع على الاجابه ولدى ظهور النتائج ظهرت النتيجة عكس المتوقع هل يوجد اعتراض على النتيجة وكيف تكون الصيغة علما اني اجتزت ال igc2 و igc3..يرجى الرد وبالسرعة الممكنة...مع التقدير. ..


----------



## الرجل الزكى (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكرا*

بالتوفيق على المجهود


----------



## مستر جولد (23 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا" على المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (12 مارس 2015)

الف شكر مع دعائنا لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------

